# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Walgreens vs. CVS Pharmacy

## Faith

We currently get my husbands prescriptions at CVS.  I believe after this month I am going to transfer all scripts to Walgreens.  There are two things that I have found very irritating about the pharmacy at CVS.

1)  Their computer system isn't linked between stores.  If you use the pharmacy on the south side and happen to be by the north side store they won't have your prescriptions on file.  Walgreen's systems are all linked and you can get your scripts filled at any one of their locations.  At least this is what I have been told.

2)  My husbands prevacid medication has been "lost in the system" by CVS.  This is how it was explained to me by the pharmacist at CVS.  We had this prescription transferred closer to our home at the CVS down the street.  It was originally at a CVS near the hospital.  He had 2 refills remaining.  We went this week to get it refilled and they said it had been voided out of their system and they were not sure why.  They believed it happened somewhere in between the transfer.  Very irritating to have to call the doctor and ask for him to send a new prescription request over to the pharmacy so he could have his medication.

----------


## sweetdaisy

I've been using Walgreens for my prescriptions because of the fact their systems are linked.  If nothing else, it comes handy in case you're traveling and need to refill your prescription for some reason.

I hope the move to Walgreens works well for you!

----------


## dirtrider73068

I have always liked walgreens ever since I started useing them. CVS to me just isn't cutting it somewhere. Plus to me walgreens is cheaper on there stuff then CVS, even when eckerd was around walgreens was still cheaper. And the service at walgreens I think is pretty quick they get you in and out as fast as they can and they are nice and easy to deal with. I will keep useing walgreens until they either close or something better shows up. And haveing there systems linked is a very good thing, loseing someones info on the computer is a bad thing, no telling who's hands that could end up in.

----------


## Keith

> I've been using Walgreens for my prescriptions because of the fact their systems are linked. If nothing else, it comes handy in case you're traveling and need to refill your prescription for some reason.
> 
> I hope the move to Walgreens works well for you!


I have always liked CVS pharmacy, but I am a little biased. My wife is a pharmacy technician at one of their stores :Wink:  .

----------


## escan

We always used Eckerd's because it was a really small one where we got great customer service....with that being said, we are now switching.  The biggest negative about CVS is the fact that their system isn't linked.  It's just not good customer service; that alone is enough of a reason to transfer to Walgreens.

----------


## BricktownGuy

From what I understand Walgreens stored are linked. (brothers are pharmacist at Walgreens)

CVS, have never really heard good things about them.. they need to work on customer service and do some better marketing.

----------


## NoMoreOutsourcing

I don't know about all Walgreens, but the one by me has people working there who understand the words coming out of my mouth and I can understand theirs as well.  My local CVS stores are stuffed with foreigners who cannot communicate and don't care about customer service.  When I complained about the incompetent help in their pharmacy (a problem not related to their communication skills), the store manager just kept saying the same words to me in the same monotone voice, "Thank you for telling me.  I appreciate it."  When I became totally exasperated by him, I asked, "You really don't give a crap what I say, do you?"  His reply was, "Thank you for telling me.   I appreciate it."  My local Walgreens is always loaded with customers and I sometimes have to wait a while to get my prescriptions.  Now I fully appreciate why that is, and Im proud to stand in line there.

----------


## Easy180

> I don't know about all Walgreens, but the one by me has people working there who understand the words coming out of my mouth and I can understand theirs as well.  *My local CVS stores are stuffed with foreigners who cannot communicate and don't care about customer service.*  When I complained about the incompetent help in their pharmacy (a problem not related to their communication skills), the store manager just kept saying the same words to me in the same monotone voice, "Thank you for telling me.  I appreciate it."  When I became totally exasperated by him, I asked, "You really don't give a crap what I say, do you?"  His reply was, "Thank you for telling me.   I appreciate it."  My local Walgreens is always loaded with customers and I sometimes have to wait a while to get my prescriptions.  Now I fully appreciate why that is, and Im proud to stand in line there.


The sentence in bold and your poster name sums up your gripe well....I take it Walgreens doesn't hire foreigners?...Maybe they should put that on their sign to recruit more customers who have your same viewpoint

Don't really care what their nationality is...Want the best behind the counter when it comes to filling my prescriptions

----------


## BaconCheeseburgerDeluxe

Walgreens is a better store because everyone is always happy to help. The store is just so much easier to navigate than a CVS store.  In Walgreens, nobody is exempt from using a cash register.  If the front line is busy, the cosmetic counter and the photo lab people step up to checkout. I also like the fact that there are several 24 hour Walgreens around the city CVS only has two maybe three.  

I never have liked how Eckerd/CVS have their medicine aisles setup. It makes you feel as if pharmacists are watching you from a guard tower. First of all I do not need help selecting my aspirin or cold medicine. Second if you are going to offer to help me leave the stupid counter and walk to me. Do not stand at the counter as if you are watching inmates in a prison.

----------


## Angelicfly

My boyfriend and I had a terrific time at Walgreens when we were picking up his first prescriptions here in a new town and all. Even the checkout lady at the front was a sweetheart. I think we'll keep going there.

----------


## PUGalicious

I like Walgreen's because they don't go around destroying old people's primary grocery story like CVS seems to have no trouble doing...

----------


## bandnerd

I prefer my Walgreen's.  The CVS at 23rd and Classen has more people begging for money than the Walgreen's across the street!  I don't know why...

----------


## SoonerDave

Walgreens wins hands down for me. It's too inviting in the same way the old TG&Y stores used to be, where the pharmacy is almost incidental to all the other silly little goodies you can get in there. They've got everything from soup-to-nuts in the place, for heaven's sake.

Walgreens fills everything correctly, they're rarely too busy to answer a question, and only once have I found myself even a bit crosswise with anything that's happened there. 

CVS reminds me too much of Eckerds, and its legacy of errantly filled prescriptions.

-soonerdave

----------


## mranderson

> Walgreens wins hands down for me. It's too inviting in the same way the old TG&Y stores used to be, where the pharmacy is almost incidental to all the other silly little goodies you can get in there. They've got everything from soup-to-nuts in the place, for heaven's sake.
> 
> Walgreens fills everything correctly, they're rarely too busy to answer a question, and only once have I found myself even a bit crosswise with anything that's happened there. 
> 
> CVS reminds me too much of Eckerds, and its legacy of errantly filled prescriptions.
> 
> -soonerdave


CVS reminds you of Eckerds because in the Oklahoma City market, they ARE Eckerds.

----------


## bandnerd

Well, they were...until CVS bought them out.  At least, the Eckard's went some major renovations at 23rd and Classen when they became a CVS.

----------


## Karried

> CVS reminds you of Eckerds because in the Oklahoma City market, they ARE Eckerds.


CVS Used to be Eckerds ... CVS bought them and did major renovations to the stores and changed a lot of things .. and now the consumer is paying for those renovations.  They are soooooo expensive.  Compared to the same exact things at Walgreens CVS is outrageously expensive.

----------


## mranderson

"CVS Used to be Eckerds ... CVS bought them and did major renovations to the stores and changed a lot of things "

Which is what I said.

----------


## Martin

i prefer walgreens, but honestly i'm pretty ticked at both companies. they're constantly building next to each other trying to squeeze the competitor out of business. as if every corner needs _two_ pharmacies. as soon as one wins over the other, you can count on some vacant, useless buildings. to me, it shows a disregard for the community and both are guilty. -M

----------


## PUGalicious

> "CVS Used to be Eckerds ... CVS bought them and did major renovations to the stores and changed a lot of things "
> 
> Which is what I said.


That's not what you said. You _actually_ said...
 


> CVS reminds you of Eckerds because in the Oklahoma City market, they ARE Eckerds.


But they are NOT Eckerd's. They WERE Eckerd's, which were bought out by CVS and renovated and changed....

----------


## mranderson

> i prefer walgreens, but honestly i'm pretty ticked at both companies. they're constantly building next to each other trying to squeeze the competitor out of business. as if every corner needs _two_ pharmacies. as soon as one wins over the other, you can count on some vacant, useless buildings. to me, it shows a disregard for the community and both are guilty. -M


That is what competitors are suppose to do. Drive the other guy out of business. I have always taken the stand (yes, I know. You people will not agree, as usual) that your competitor is the enemy. Afterall, they are out to get YOU, so, you must fight back. And a good way is to locate next door, across the street, or anywhere in sight of them.

Plus. Never worry about empty buildings. For one, they will both survive, and two, most empty buildings are resold or leased fairly quicky.

----------


## Martin

The former CVS pharmacy on 12th & Santa Fe (Moore) that sits across from a Walgreens has been vacant for around two years now... what's your definition of quickly?

I agree that's what business is supposed to do... and I'm not suggesting that government get in the way of free competition. However, the consumer is sometimes caught in the crossfire when two companies duke it out and I think that's what is happening here. -M

----------


## mranderson

"The former CVS pharmacy on 12th & Santa Fe (Moore) that sits across from a Walgreens has been vacant for around two years now... what's your definition of quickly?"

Keep in mind... I said MOST, not all.

----------


## RussBraaten

I use Walgreen's but I try to stay away from the S 59th and Penn 24 hour store. O short dark haired pharmacist there took my prescriptions that are covered by my insurance. She looked to me in a snotty way and said "Do you realize this costs a thousand dollars a month?". I answered "really?" and didn't tongue lash her like I wanted to. I use the S 29th and May store now and they are very pleasant, even when they are very busy with lots of confused customers.

----------


## soonerborn

Does anyone actually use those red CVS discount cards?  I wish they'd just mark down their high prices instead of forcing me to carry and present the darn thing to get a minimal savings!  It's all about consumer tracking and I hate it.  However, my insurance isn't accepted at Walgreens or I'd switch in an instant.

----------


## Legal

I use the Walgreens at NE 12 & Eastern in Moore. I have always had good service and the prices are in line with Target the other  Pharmacy I sometimes use. From reading the 24 posts before this one I don't think I will be using CVS.

----------


## OKCGRL99

I persnally cannot stand CVS. Anywhere that I need to sign up to get sale prices doesn't deserve my business. I live in NW OKC and was very excited when I saw the old Glamour Studios building getting knocked down, but then learned CVS was going in there. I can guarantee I will never step foot in there. Walgreens all the way!

----------


## Karried

I agree completely.  Just a few days ago I went in for a couple of items.  What should have been an In/Out turned into the Inquisition.. 

Do you have a card? 

I can't remember. 

What's your phone number, I'll look it up. 

Phone number. 

NO, not in the system. Do you want to get a new card? 

No thanks, I'm in a bit of a rush. 

You won't get the sale price.

Really, well, I'll see if I can find it for next time. 

Well, I'll run this card so you get the sale price. 

Okay, thanks. 

But, before I do, here's the application in case you want to fill it out.. see, just sign here. 

Okay Thanks, Can I have my total please? 

Okay, here's your application..remember, see, here's where you sign it.. ( pointing it out for a fourth time) 

Please, just give me my items! 

Okay, but don't forget this! It's your application.

aagghhhhhh

I don't want no stinkin card!!   lol

----------


## Faith

I switched back to Walgreens right after I started this thread!  I am so happy I don't have to deal with CVS.  I never really gave them a chance though.  I just didn't like the fact that their systems were linked between all their stores.  I wonder if that has changed by now?

----------


## Oh GAWD the Smell!

I bought a bag of gummi bears in CVS this past weekend, and when I popped the first one in my mouth, I about broke a tooth.

Looking at the bag, I see that they expired in June '05.

WTH CVS?

----------


## hellonicole20

Dang I have an interview tomorrow at CVS for a pharmacy tech position....after coming here not so sure its a good idea to accept a position there?! Should I risk it???

----------


## angel27

I loved my CVS on 23rd & Classen.  It was convenient and the pharmacists treated me really well.  On several occasions over the years I forgot and tried to get my prescription too late and they would always give me 2 to 5 pills if I really needed it and it had to be called in to be renewed.  I've never had another pharmacy offer that.  I hated it when I realized my prescriptions would be cheaper at Walgreens and I reluctantly changed over.  Walgreens is fine and I appreciate the savings but I miss the old pharmacists and techs I had come to know at CVS.

----------


## SoonerQueen

We used to use Family Meds over by Baptist Hospital. Then they were bought out by Walgreens, so I use the Walgreen's a 50th and N. May. We have always been satisfied with the service we get from them. They are friendly and always helpful.We use them for all our prescriptions.

----------


## scatterbraingirl

I hate Walgreens. I never get my prescription in less than 4 hours. I have to always come back. If it is something that I really need (i.e. husband's pain meds after surgery) 4 hours is a loooong time.

----------


## kevinpate

I've no issue with the CVS I use in Norman.  Haven't ever stepped foot in one in OKC.

----------


## solitude

> I hate Walgreens. I never get my prescription in less than 4 hours. I have to always come back. *If it is something that I really need (i.e. husband's pain meds after surgery) 4 hours is a loooong time.*


Having a close relative in the business, I hear stories all the time. My suggestion on what you said about the pain meds is, in a situation like that, to _always_ ask to speak to the pharmacist (not one of the techs) and kindly ask him/her to expedite the filling of the prescription and explain the circumstances. They will almost always move those reasonable requests to the top and you shouldn't have to wait but for a couple of minutes. Pharmacists understand that kind of thing.

----------


## OKCfoodaddict

CVS is building everywhere Walgreen is. I feel bad that one of them is going to eventually shut down.

----------


## warreng88

I was about to say that if you don't like one of them, just walk across the street to the other one. Seems easy enough. (Note: this was a joke, not a stab at people who have a hard time getting their medication filled and find it annoying.)

----------


## oneforone

I prefer Walgreens, the woman prefers CVS. I hate going into the CVS on 15th and Air Depot it smells like a wet dog.

----------


## FFLady

Other than the pharmacy sales, personally, I don't see how either one stays in business, let alone open a new store on a vacant corner every 6 months or so.....

----------


## redcup

I have used the Wards, Eckerd's, CVS since 1974 or so.  It used to be at NW 34th and Classen when it was Ward's.  

The main reason I stay at CVS is Alfred the pharmacist.  He has been there for almost the entire time and I have come to appreciate his care of me and my family.  I even get a birthday card every year from him and his crew.  They even sent flowers when my mother died (she shopped there as well)! 

 Having said that I have had to use Walgreen's a time or two when CVS was closed...after 9 pm and have found them very helpful and would not hesitate to change over if Alfred ever left the store on NW 23rd.

Yes, there are a few panhandlers around...however, lately I have not seen them..perhaps they are been urged to move on.  I have also seen the same ones at Walgreens across the street.

----------


## jsibelius

Here's my 2-cents.  I have no beef with CVS.  They don't seem to have any problem communicating my records from store to store.  The pharmacist at my regular store is friendly and helpful.  On the rare occasion I have chosen to wait on the premises for a prescription, it usually takes them 10 minutes, max, to fill it.  But the main reason I like CVS better than Walgreens is that I find their packaging easier to manage.  It's very difficult for me to open and close the prescription bottles that Walgreens uses.  CVS still uses the traditional push-to-open variety that work well.  The lids never go on straight on the Walgreens bottles.

Okay, I don't like that CVS tracks my purchases with that stupid card, but I use it and it does come in handy.  Not only does it get me the sale prices, but occasionally, it gives me "free money" (of sorts) to spend in the store however I need to.  I nice that as long as I'm going to fill my prescriptions anyway, they're going to give me $5 or $10 or even $15 each quarter to use on kleenex or deoderant or chocolate-covered almonds, or whatever.  Walgreens doesn't do that.  I pay with my privacy, I realize, but they have a record of my prescriptions anyway, and CVS and my bank both have  records of my other transactions because I used a debit card.  I'm only getting complete privacy if I'm paying cash and not filling prescriptions.  So be it.

----------


## Jesseda

There is good and bads about both things, I think the set up at walgreens is moore customer friendly the atmosphere is better there, but cvs has minute clinics which i really like.

----------


## cml

2 things:

1.  CVS stores ARE linked by a central database. Any CVS store can see ANY prescription you have filled at ANY CVS store and you can have that prescription filled at ANY other CVS.  You just have to say that you have not been to that particular CVS but you have prescriptions filled at a different one.  Problem solved.

2.  CVS price matches!  ANY price.  $4 prescriptions, done.  They just have to call the competitor pharmacy to confirm the price and that's it.  They also accept competitor coupons as long as they're not expired, and some stores will even give you more after that coupon.

----------


## ShiroiHikari

There's a CVS and Walgreens within a block of me on 39th and MacArthur, but I usually just go to the Walgreens, because I don't have to try to cross the busy street to get to it like I do with CVS, haha.

----------


## iroquois66

I have always got my scripts at CVS and my wife gets her at Walgreens. All my meds are on Walgreens Saving Plan cheap. CVS has always been so nice to me but I had to go to the Doc the other day to get refills on three of my meds. All are on walgreen and Walmarts plan for 4.00. I guess what i'm trying to say is, CVS is going to loose customers to walgreens including me.

----------


## ApplePearBerry

I find Walgreens to be less expensive, so I Walgreens.

----------


## bcrafton38

Walgreens is way overrated.  Not only is there a long line at the drive thru for prescription pick up, but unless you travel every 2 weeks, there is no concern when it comes to picking up prescriptions at the same store.  The argument people use about Walgreens being networked and CVS not being networked has little weight because most people only use one store.  You have to use a little common sense and call your prescriptions in to be picked up prior to running out of medicine, not the day of or after.  That way there wouldn't be a need to go to a different store.

So to those of you who enjoy long lines and wasted time, stay with Walgreens.  After waiting 20+ minutes behind one vehicle I am through with them.  CVS you have my business.

----------


## mugofbeer

I miss hydes.........

----------


## oneforone

> Walgreens is way overrated. Not only is there a long line at the drive thru for prescription pick up, but unless you travel every 2 weeks, there is no concern when it comes to picking up prescriptions at the same store. The argument people use about Walgreens being networked and CVS not being networked has little weight because most people only use one store. You have to use a little common sense and call your prescriptions in to be picked up prior to running out of medicine, not the day of or after. That way there wouldn't be a need to go to a different store.
> 
> So to those of you who enjoy long lines and wasted time, stay with Walgreens. After waiting 20+ minutes behind one vehicle I am through with them. CVS you have my business.


CVS and Walgreens have their pros and cons. CVS is uber expensive on most of their store stock unless you buy their house brand.

I have never had to wait very long at Walgreens. Then again, I shop at non peak times.

----------

